# Warcraft III, Hosting, Bypass.



## hooger (Sep 2, 2005)

hello for sometime now ive tried to host on warcraft 3 frozen throne. first ppl said it was my firewall so i opened ports 6112-6119, and then i forwarded those ports to my ip adress for my computer. im on a network with four computers i have a lynksys wireless router, with a D-link air plus network card. since all that didn't work i was told to bypass my router and connect to the modem. can any one help me on this because i dont know how to bypass it. and my network administrator is my dad and he doesn't know much if anything about this subject. so plz help

Photo of forwarding ports----->










and i dont know if this helps but this is the opened ports on my firewall.


----------



## phubeone (Aug 23, 2005)

all the settings seem correct there. to bypass the firewall settings of the router you can DMZ your workstation and see if that helps. Before doing that I would check in your warcraft option and see if the port is set to 6112.


----------



## hooger (Sep 2, 2005)

*follow up*

i've checked and double checked the port that warcraft uses and it is 6112, so what is this DMZ thing u said?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

DMZ means DeMilitarized Zone. The computer in that zone has unlimited access and all ports are opened. This is most often used just to diagnose an issue and isn't a good idea to leave permanantly. I do anyway... If you put your computers IP into the DMZ then it'll have unrestricted access.


----------



## hooger (Sep 2, 2005)

*how?*

how exactly would i do this and how risky is it? what exactly is my computer subjected too?


----------



## kv13 (Jul 30, 2007)

http://killerwombatspy.blogspot.com/


----------

